# Can a 625 be connected to an external hard drive?



## erasmu

I have used external drives to increase disk space on 622's and 722's. Can the same thing be done with the 625? I see that it has a USB port. I would like to use it for backup purposes in case of HD failure.


----------



## n0qcu

In a word......NO


----------



## azphi

I noticed in the Record Plus Menu there is an option for ERD setup. If you select it you can choose between enabling or diasabling an external drive. What are they refering to there? I would also like to offload some content. I did try hoocking up a USB external hard drive I have, but it said that it was not supported.

LouPenya


----------



## jclewter79

With a 625 to only way to offload content is to record it with a VCR or DVD recorder, in real time.


----------



## azphi

What are they refering to in the record plus menu? Maybe Pocketdish?

LouPenya


----------



## James Long

Yes ... that is a reference to recording directly to a PocketDish.


----------



## azphi

Is there any other extrenal devices that are compatible, or is it just the Pocketdish?

Do you think Dish will make the ecternal hard drive option avaiable to the 625 in the future?

LouPenya


----------



## James Long

There is always the possibility that an external drive option will be offered, but I do not believe one is in development at this time.


----------



## azphi

So, do you think that the pocketdish is the only device that you can attach?


----------



## jclewter79

I beleive so, I think I read somewhere that the version of the USB port used on the 625 is not fast enough for external hard drive use. It is my guess that the 625 will be the last SD DVR made by Dish Network. That being said they are still making them but probably not working on enhancements for them much anymore. The quicker Dish can get everybody switched to an MPEG 4 box the better.


----------

